# Please please! Really Need HELP!



## Perfect Browbands (May 23, 2009)

Hey,
Ill help you ive been to a couple of big shows  You will need a good riding jacket, long sleeved button up shirt, a tie and maybe a vest as well, cream jodphurs and maybe a number jacket to display your number. A nice hair clip looks good as well with the hair nets at the bottom, you can usually get those in your tack shops.

For your helmet if you can afford it i would go for a nice velvet one, and make sure your riding boots are in code with the rules of the event. In some events ive been to you cant wear long boots if your under 18.

For tack just make sure its all coordinated and nice and clean, trust me the judeges notice dirty gear. Also just make sure you have the ride saddle cloth, some shows dont like you to have numnahs, and sometimes its the opposite and they want you to have them.

Also a nice ribboned or beaded browband in your competing colours can look really good aswell.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Perfect Browbands said:


> Hey,
> You will need a good riding jacket, long sleeved button up shirt, a tie and maybe a vest as well,


I am not sure how things are in Aus. but in the US ties are not usually worn unless you are a male rider. If you are entering an Open show I doubt it would be a big deal. If you are going to a rated show or ?? I am not sure what kind of show you are attending you might want to check the dress code to see if ties are appropriate for the show. I usually wear a white rat catcher with a blue V at the front (however my buttonup shirt is while with a black show jacket . If you are doing an open show and you want to wear a tie it wont be a big deal, however, if you are doing a rated show or a breed show etc. make sure to check the dress code and of course HAVE FUN and bring back pics!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

It is just a local show being hosted by one of the huge local stables. What do i need to prepare my horse. He has no bridle path clipped and he's a Fjordx.

His mane is sorta long and its really thick like a fjords so what do i do?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

unless you want to roach it, pulling the mane would look presentable. 

As for the tie thing, nope. I wouldn't do it.

ask the show coordinator if it is a casual show or not. Then you would get an idea of how dressed up you need to be. Usually at a schooling/casual show you don't need to wear a jacket. Just a nice polo or show shirt, clean breeches, shined boots, etc.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

sorry to double post. but as for coordinated tack, It really doesn't matter. If you have a black saddle and a brown bridle or vice versa, don't worry about it. I have a two toned saddle (but only the black shows when i'm in it) and a black bridle. It's no big deal.


----------

